# New Tarmac and clear is pealing off after a week.



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Just bought a 2014 Tarmac (brand new from lbs) and after a week the clear coat is pealing off. I hope this is not a common issue and is under warranty. I read good things about the Tarmac but this is not the quality I expected.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

FeltF75rider said:


> Just bought a 2014 Tarmac (brand new from lbs) and after a week the clear coat is pealing off. I hope this is not a common issue and is under warranty. I read good things about the Tarmac but this is not the quality I expected.


Pictures?


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

FeltF75rider said:


> Just bought a 2014 Tarmac (brand new from lbs) and after a week the clear coat is pealing off. I hope this is not a common issue and is under warranty. I read good things about the Tarmac but this is not the quality I expected.


If the frame is new you have a one year warranty on paint and Specialized will definitely fix this for you.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I cant seem to lacate my camera but as soon as I do I will upload a pic. I am really liking the bike though. Its nothing like my Felt F2 but once I get better wheels and the new brakes on its going to be a real nice addition.
I will take it to the shop and get some input but hoping its not a common problem that gets worse.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

FeltF75rider said:


> I hope this is not a common issue and is under warranty.


Quite a common issue,mine started doing so after a couple of months. Nothing to cry about but there's some tiny clear bubbles popping up on the chainstay. My fault maybe ? Maybe I wash the bike too often ? I use very specific bike detergents so it shouldn't be the case..whatever.
Your LBS should cover it under warranty. Specialized paint SUCKS !! Bikes with chipped paint out of the box,clear finish peeling off..not good.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

More common than is necessary for sure. This has been brought up here before from this company and this problem. If you were out of the country you'd have a really hard time getting a warranty replacement. And if you managed to get it you'd have to take whatever was available and probably pay to have things swapped over.

Clearcoat bubbling/peeling the owner's fault? No. Just no. The paint seems to be one of the corners they cut on their bikes. Looking at an S-Works here sitting next to a Cervelo and a Pinarello the paint is a joke even without flaws. Lifeless black paint covering everything, crappy graphics stuck over the lifeless frame and thick glossy clear over it all. Bleh, junk. At least the Cervelo, which is also fully painted, uses high quality beautiful paint that shimmers with pearl in the sun. They also paint on their graphics instead of using cheap stickers.

Be prepared to have it called your fault, but be sure that it isn't. Demand a replacement and do not accept a lesser frame or a color you do not like. Demand they replace it with something you want and try to have them not charge you because of it to swap things.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Best I could do and it is much larger than when I first noticed it. Just below the cable going in. My only conern is it will migrate out from there and up the seat stays and across the chain stays.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> Lifeless black paint covering everything, crappy graphics stuck over the lifeless frame and thick glossy clear over it all.


I've never read/heard anyone say that a Tarmac is lifeless [until now].

How many beers have you had? Pissed at the world? Wrong side of the bed? What gives?

As for Specialized putting cheap paint on [so they can give you a new frame later under warranty and to have bad press] is certainly not a cheap way to run a business. With the money Specialized makes, I'm certain that is not what they expected when they put the paint on the frame. I would suspect, they have that issue resolved now.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well deal with it. The paint on this bike is anything but inspiring. It's just flat colored paint without any pearl or flake or anything. And it's black. I would have much rather they left the paint off and gone with nude carbon like many high end brands do. But that would take much more care in the manufacturing process. Or seeing how they went the cheap route with just covering everything in paint, I would have preferred some high quality paint that looked good in the sun. That wasn't an option though.

It's my bike, I own it and ride it, but I don't think the paint looks good. It would probably look better sanded down.

Go to a Cervelo dealer and walk an R5 out in the sun. Then go walk a Tarmac out in the sun. Then come talk to me.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Is this true, one year on the paint and life on the frame?? is this a built in get out of jail free on the lifetime warranty for Spesh [and others]. Bad paint not fixed my approved painter, your frame cracked you are out?? See how you think when you are on the planet for too many decades?


And BTW, after week return and stop the CC payment end of story!


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Paint is rarely a long term coverage in any market. Certainly not bikes.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

1Butcher said:


> I've never read/heard anyone say that a Tarmac is lifeless [until now].
> 
> How many beers have you had? Pissed at the world? Wrong side of the bed? What gives?
> 
> As for Specialized putting cheap paint on [so they can give you a new frame later under warranty and to have bad press] is certainly not a cheap way to run a business. With the money Specialized makes, I'm certain that is not what they expected when they put the paint on the frame. I would suspect, they have that issue resolved now.


MMsRepBike is known for making stuff up wholesale, so don't take it too seriously.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Paid in cash, so o CC to stop payment. Taking bike to shop in a little bit to see what the deal is.
And for what its worth MMsRepBike is spot on with the asthetics Specialized puts into their bikes. Certainly not World Class.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

FeltF75rider said:


> Paid in cash, so o CC to stop payment. Taking bike to shop in a little bit to see what the deal is.



Man, stop riding it and bring it back clean and spotless!!

Get a Pay Pal debit card folks! Cash gives them all the leverage and you gave up a lot of that using cash, all of it? Pay Pal DBCard protection is better than a lot of banks debit card FWIW. [Not counting a BOA Debit Card I have to say given personal experience.]



> And for what its worth MMsRepBike is spot on with the asthetics Specialized puts into their bikes. Certainly not World Class.


I know, just sold off a 7-8 month old Roubaix to go in a different direction which I have A LOT more long term confidence in overall. By different I mean more in the direction the Disc Roubaix went, over my road bikes FWIW.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

FeltF75rider said:


> Best I could do and it is much larger than when I first noticed it. Just below the cable going in. My only conern is it will migrate out from there and up the seat stays and across the chain stays.



Man that is just barely visible,my paint pops on my 2015 Sworks are a lot more visible but I could not be bothered,it's my last Specialized and I'm trying to get rid of it. Either way see what your LBS says because yes,there's a good chance it will spread around. I once was upgraded to an Epic Marathon frame from a defective paint Expert one no question asked,but I had a solid relationship with the LBS. Keep us posted about it :thumbsup:


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> it's my last Specialized and I'm trying to get rid of it. Either way see what your LBS says because yes,there's a good chance it will spread around.


Yeah, best possible outcome on the latter point to the OP!

I sold both a disc and non disk older Roubaix. So probably or more than probably Spesh off my radar permanently.

Will I be selling my long loved Steel Stump Jumper with the SID and XT on it? Cold dead hands and prying come to mind.  Even though it is Smithsonian material.

The sin I ask for forgiveness for is selling an 84 Coloago SLX Victory I have had since 1993 to pay for 2/3 of the SL4 Roubaix CC bill/payment. [Happy Wife, happy life and like that]... But I have a few old lugged beauts. But it can be considered sacrilege selling off a Italian hand made lugged bike for a plastic bike, there is shame there.  And look how long it took for me to off the plastic disc bike. 7 months or so.

Not plastic basing, I call the Madone and Addict LTD still out in the garage plastic, always have and always will.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

In that picture its pretty small but its even bigger now and this bike was brought home on July 28 and its getting bigger. I rode it after taking that picture and its heading up the seat stays and accross the chainstay. Anyway its at the LBS and the Rep will look at it. 
I paid cash but that hardley takes away my leverage. There is absolutely no sign of the bike being struck there or any scratches of any kind, it just flakes off like a bad case of dandruf. The mechanic at the shop noticed some other wierd imperfections around the BB as well. I am quite happy with all aspects of the bike but seriously 11 days of ownership and this. I get the impression some people on here would let it go. If nothing happens to fix it (what I believe will happen) it only proves to me that all the years of hating the big S were not in vain.just looking for a stance behind their product. Had this been any thing other than poor craftsmanship this would be a non issue.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

vertr said:


> MMsRepBike is known for making stuff up wholesale, so don't take it too seriously.


Seriously? I doubt it. 

Anyone that has 2000 posts in just over a year has a lot to say about nothing. It's just one more post to raise his count.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah... I'm lying about paint on my bike... come on.. lol.

As if it's even a fact that would be disputable... it's not. And it's a personal preference anyway, just an opinion, so how can that be a lie? vertr is a fanboy, just look at the post history. 

Even though I don't like the paint on the Tarmac it's holding up fine after 4 years, so there's that. Still doesn't change my opinion about it.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, now its up to Specialized. Pictures and statment of damage with no signs of impact were sent off to the rep. The manager commented that he had never seen anything like this and has sold Specialized for many years. We shall see.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> over the lifeless frame





MMsRepBike said:


> Yeah... I'm lying about paint on my bike... come on.. lol.
> 
> As if it's even a fact that would be disputable... it's not. And it's a personal preference anyway, just an opinion, so how can that be a lie?


Let's make it clear, You mentioned that the frame [and the paint] was lifeless. I mentioned that I've never heard that the Tarmac was a lifeless frame [not paint]. 

Most Tarmac owners are happy with the way it rides. There may be some comments that it is too stiff, too this, and too that but not lifeless. Since you mentioned that [fact], I just thought it was odd. We all say things when we are upset, drunk, tired, etc so that is why I commented on what as your reasoning.

Again, I could careless about your opinion. Just curious on why you think it is lifeless.

You can lie about your opinion, it happens all the time. Remember the time when you said 'I love you'. So you could lie about your opinion just to get more posts [which is what I said].


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

This thread and my comments have zero to do with how the bike rides.
Threads have topics you know? This one is paint on a Tarmac.
The bike rides fine. I was very clear in why the paint is lifeless, just go read it again. Add some pearl or candy or flake or take the time to do raw carbon and I'd be happy.

And you assume I care about a post count? That's a mistake. Might I suggest you read the book the four agreements. You clearly have a problem with making assumptions and acting on them.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

vertr said:


> MMsRepBike is known for making stuff up wholesale, so don't take it too seriously.


I think I'm agreeing with you now. 

@MMsRepBike, You can read my post, it's very clear. I have read yours and quoted your thoughts. First you say 'Lifeless black paint covering everything, crappy graphics stuck over the lifeless frame and thick glossy clear over it all.' You mention two things, the paint is lifeless and the frame is lifeless [covered by glossy clear]. Read it. I believe my skills at cutting and pasting are good.

I did not say it was a lifeless frame and would not have mentioned it on a paint thread. You did. You can edit your thoughts and I'll delete mine. I was just clarifying anyway. Seems like you mistyped your thoughts.

Are you related to my friend Roadworthy? You seem to have a lot in common.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

No word yet and I have no experience in this warranty game. Whats a reasonable time frame. A quick google search said it was really fast but not seeing that here. One way or the other I know the finish will continue to come off and I will have paid for inferiority. Sure its small but in terms of actuall ride miles its almost 50 total. And 11 days, not the way to get repeat customers but again have not heard anything and should give them a chance. Does ride really nice. Though, even with the crap stock wheel/boat anchors.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

1Butcher said:


> I think I'm agreeing with you now.
> 
> @MMsRepBike, You can read my post, it's very clear. I have read yours and quoted your thoughts. First you say 'Lifeless black paint covering everything, crappy graphics stuck over the lifeless frame and thick glossy clear over it all.' You mention two things, the paint is lifeless and the frame is lifeless [covered by glossy clear]. Read it. I believe my skills at cutting and pasting are good.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha.......that name again.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Do they have the bike? Or do you have it and just do not want to ride it? The fact is that the paint is peeling and that would not stop me from riding.

Funny, the mechanic at the shop noticed some other wierd imperfections around the BB as well. I wonder what the shop does to the bike before they sell it. I would think that all imperfections would be determined to be ok to sell. Maybe it was just more paint chipping.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Recieved notice from shop and I will get a new 2015 Tarmac Sport in Gellardo Orange. A little upgrade with the 5800 11 speed but my only concern will be the finish. I know how nice the bike rides so its really a cool deal. I honestley expected nothing out of it, would have sucked but no real expectations. Specialized proved me wrong and I look forward to many years of service from this bike. I will admit the first thing to go will be the brakes, I had ordered a set of 5800 brakes for the 14 as well as a 5700 front derailler. Oh well only out $20 for the derailler.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

As long as it's not defective I'm sure it'll be fine. I've put mine through a lot of abuse and it's still looking shiny and new. It's taken quite a few crazy rock dings without chipping or cracking, seems very solid.

Sounds like a racy color. Should add a few watts :thumbsup:


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

finally got the new bike and swapped out the brakes before it even got a good ride. Actually been dialing it in and tomorrow will give it a shake down run. Its lighter than the other one for some reason and I am kind of looking at this one thinking they must of sold me a used bike as new on the fourteen. Some things are off about the other bike like the bar tap was really lousy. I mean the wrap and everything. It just was different.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I have to say the finish on this bike is really nice. Unlike the original there are no imperfections visible on the new bike and its actually a way better bike. I am not talking upgraded drivetrain either. It rides better, feels like a new bike and is much faster, the other bike had issues. I am quite happy and Specialized is starting to win me over.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

FeltF75rider said:


> I have to say the finish on this bike is really nice. Unlike the original there are no imperfections visible on the new bike and its actually a way better bike. I am not talking upgraded drivetrain either. It rides better, feels like a new bike and is much faster, the other bike had issues. I am quite happy and Specialized is starting to win me over.


Nice... Congrats! I have 2 friends with that bike (don't know each other) and both are happy. It is a sweet color.


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

Glad things are on the up an up for ya! A friend of mine has the Venge expert in that color and it looks awesome in person!!


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Here is the warranty replacement, the finish on this bike is amazing :thumbsup:compared to what I first got. Its a little bit lighter as well, I do not know why. weighed on same scale and comes up a half pound lighter all things being equal (pedals, same cage, tires, tubes although I had a garmin out front mount on the other one and this is a K-edge) other than groupset.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

FeltF75rider said:


> Here is the warranty replacement, the finish on this bike is amazing :thumbsup:compared to what I first got. Its a little bit lighter as well, I do not know why. weighed on same scale and comes up a half pound lighter all things being equal (pedals, same cage, tires, tubes although I had a garmin out front mount on the other one and this is a K-edge) other than groupset.


Man,that color kicks some @ss. Picture that with some deep dish,just lovely ! Good for you,glad everything was sorted out. I hope you'll fix the tape color now ,after that good to go :thumbsup:


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Yup! Great looking bike. I do agree with the comment about the tape, but you might as well get your use out of it first.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I just put it on there, tired of black and the crap that came on it just had to go. But yes its a bit much. Cant say I am not visible though. Orange is a tough color to go with anything other than black accents I guess.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I believe I have had the bike long enough to properly comment on it. First things are the upgrades. I swapped out the seat post, stem and bars for 3T gear. Ergonomics bars ARX II stem and a Stylus 25 seat post and my Fizik Kurve Snake saddle. I also have a set of November Nimbus Ti wheels on it now. It's really a fantastic bike and as much as I hate Specialized I have to admit it. So far the finish is in great shape and really what I expected so that makes me happy. I can't say it's my go too bike but I really enjoy riding it and showing it off. Now I need a rain bike that I don't care about for crappy weather and poor roads.


----------

